# Unwell rat?Help!!



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Jacob in the space of 3 days has become very lethargic...I noticed he was a bit sleepy recently and didn't think much of it but when I got him out today he was floppy and cold-I gave him sugar water immediately and he had a little bit-he's perked up a tiny bit but not enough-I've given him a bit of baby food through a syringe, more water, some honey,some weetabix with milk-all tiny amounts. His fur is very dull and he's asleep on me right now. He seems very weak and hasn't been moving-I just missed the vets hours(emergency vet is £57 consultation fee and I just don't have that much available) -we are booked in for 10:20 tomorrow morning-what else can I do for him at home? His breathng is fine so I know it isn't that and the other 2 rats are fine as well. He's 2 now-could it just be old age? I know he's younger than the other 2 but I don't know what else it could be. He is pooing fine, don't know about weeing. He drinks sometimes when I offer it to him, other times he turns his head away. I tried him with some cucumber and broccoli but he couldn't manage to chew it He has warmed up now.His breathing isn't noisy at all.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh bless him, it sounds like it could be heart failure if he's cold to touch and lethargic.
Please let us know how he gets on at the vets.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

OK back from vets-it's not his heart-vet says he thinks it's pneumonia but in his nervous system because his breathing is fine. He's given him fluids and antibiotics and says to wait and see now-if he's made progress by tomorrow we will continue with antibiotics-if not -well..we will see. He has had some water via syringe and some runny baby rice with honey. He wasn't too hopeful though.  What else can I do for him at home today??The other rats aren't cuddling up to him or anything  Should I put him in a seperate smaller cage?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

No don't separate him as it will worry him, he needs to be with his brothers.
Get some baby food down him if you can. Scrambled egg and sardines would be good. 
Pop in a cosy blanket fleecy or a hammock on the ground if he's not wanting to climb.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

He has a blanket but he moved off it. He's lying down on his tummy now not on his side. He isn't chewing but is swallowing so am going to try him with some baby food in half an hour.The other 2 rats are just ignoring him at the mo  I thought they'd be cuddling up to him.I refuse to give up on Jacob. He's not old enough to go yet!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

He's had a 1ml syringe full of baby food(chicken and veg) and 0.3 mls of water. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

He will need water every few hours to keep him hydrated, I know with my lot they do drink quite a bit.
But if he's suffering Hun it's not fare to keep him going if he truely doesn't want to eat or drink.
I did this with humpfrey my heart rat, he'd suffered a stroke he wouldn't eat or drink he couldn't walk properly or hold anything in his hands but I kept him going for 5 more days. He looked awful but I wanted to keep him going. 
In the end I had to say my goodbyes. He was only 22 months old.

Fingers crossed he perks up and the meds work.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

He's no better. He had some baby food and some water from a syringe again.He swallowed when it was in his mouth but didn't open his mouth for it  He's curled up asleep on me again.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

So sorry, nothing more to suggest really other than keep doing what you are doing. 

xx


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

He's still alive but barely-badger is in his box with him-he didn't wake up when i took him out to check on him-should I still take him to vets or does it sound like he'll drift off peacefully?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

It's a tough one but I wouldn't want him to suffer if he was my rattie, I think if he were mine I'd help him along to rainbow bridge.
If he's truely not interested in eating and drinking then to me it's time to let go.
So sorry Hun, it sounds like you've done pretty much all you can for him.
If he's not wanting to eat or drink he will slowly be starving to death.
I'd make an appointment for midday early afternoon but fingers crossed he passes at home before then.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I've said it already but I'm so sorry hun.
Thinking of you xxx


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

He's gone  Took him to the vets right after the school run. He was almost gone but I didn't want him to suffer as he was struggling to breathe  R.I.P Jacob


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sleep tight Jacob you were loved so much by your family.
So sorry Hun, you did everything possible for him xx


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm gutted-he was the biggest healthiest of them all and he just went so suddenly-it was worse than when the others died-they went peacefully overnight.Seeing him struggle to breathe was horrible  I miss seeing big rat piles all cuddled up together. Worried how much longer the other 2 are going to last. Dumbo seems OK but Badger is looking a little skinny so he'll be getting extra food now. Just feel like crying


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm so sorry to read this! You did such a good job helping him. I think I'm just about where you are. My boy Leroy has what I believe and my bet believes to be heart failure. His breathing is very stuffy and he's losing weight. We got him medication after my vet ran a few tests to determine what was the problem. He's been on it for a week now but there has been very little improvement. He has just refused his medication now. 
I think there is always a ratty person on here who is going through what you're going through and it can help to talk to those who understand your loss &#9785; 

I hope you and your boy rats will be ok. 

Xx


----------

